# Brinkley tractor auction, Idebel OK, Oct 14-15, 2004



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

*Brinkley tractor auction, Idebel OK*

These folks will be selling over 500 tractors at auction. Here is a link:

http://www.brinkleyauctions.com/


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

This guy sells a lot of tractors all year long, so I'm bumping this post up for anyone that missed it the first time.


----------

